# Sideloading files to Amazon Fire



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you sideload files from a laptop to the Amazon Fire?  This is the only issue that will keep me from buying one.  If I can't, I need to look at different options.  Thanks1


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Never mind..I found the answers to my question.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paegan said:


> Can you sideload files from a laptop to the Amazon Fire? This is the only issue that will keep me from buying one. If I can't, I need to look at different options. Thanks1


As someone else might have the same question . . . . Yes, you can. I personally find that sending them wirelessly is much easier, in most cases.

Photos can be downloaded from a cloud service -- including Amazon's.

Reading material can easily be sent using the 'Send to Kindle' applet you can get for your computer.

Whole movies probably would do as a direct transfer; I've not tried it but I assume it would take a while. That said, Prime members can watch things streaming and that seems to work just fine.

I guess the main question to be able to say definitively is, 'what kind of files'?


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know about the current devices, but in the past Fire's have been difficult to sideload with a direct connection. For the Mac, I had to download a separate utility for connecting Android devices and it worked fine. I don't even remember the permutations I had to go through to get it to work on Windows, but it wasn't all that easy. Once you figure it out or if it just plain works, you can sideload content, but there are still some caveats. If you sideload video, you will need to play it with a separate video player, it won't show up in the video section. Ditto for music.

Again, I don't know about the new version of the OS or the new devices.


----------



## anja8577 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thankfully the new entry level Fire 7 comes with a Micro SD slot - I was very excited to see that! Simply loaded all videos onto the Card, plugged it in. I downloaded ES File Explorer, which works to access all files. But, surprisingly, the videos showed as well in the Amazon Photos app!


----------

